# There are no ugly women - just poor ones...



## Arnold (Jan 25, 2012)

Look carefully, they're in the same order.. It's just scary what money can do...... 

This photo below was taken at a competition in June 2008 
involving 9 women for best makeover. 

They had every possible beauty treatment available to them over 
a period of 12 hours before the contest. 

Look at the before and after photos. 

Conclusion - there are no ugly women only poor women. 
The woman 2nd from the left won the contest.

I think tequila can have the same effect, but cheaper?


----------



## rangermike (Jan 25, 2012)

That's insane!


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 25, 2012)

Dude did they get lipo and shit done to or what?  Let's see a list.  Quite impressive however


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 25, 2012)

Got big titties....top shelf  small titties.....beer in a can lol


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm all for plastic surgery. There are no exercises that'll stop your ass or throat from sagging.


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 25, 2012)

From left to right:
Marnie - Face: Brow lift, Mid-face lift, Lower eye fat removal, Nose job, Corner lip lift, Lip augmentation with injections, Chin lift
Body: Breast augmentation, Liposuction - abdomen, thighs, calves and ankles
Dental: Zoom bleaching, Bridge, Veneers, Deep cleaning

Kelly - Face:  (Dr. Dubrow) Endobrow lift, Lip Enhancement, Liposuction of the chin and cheeks, Photo Facial, Micro Dermabrasion, Collagen treatment in the Lips and Nasal labial folds, Laser hair removal, Lasik
Body: Breast augmentation, Liposuction of the back, calves, ankles, thighs, buttocks and knees
Dental: Zoom bleaching, Partial DaVinci Veneers, Root canal, Repair cracked teeth, Deep Cleaning 

Belinda - Face: Brow lift, Mid-face lift, Fat transfer to lips, Liposuction to lower eyes & cheeks, Dermatology, Lasik
Body: Breast reduction, Breast lift, Liposuction of the inner & outer thighs, knees, flanks and hips
Dental: Zoom bleaching, Bridge for front teeth, Veneers, Gum tissue recontouring, Deep cleaning, Root canal 

Cindy - Face: Nose job, Endoscopic browlift, Mid face lift, Cheek fat removal, fat removal under her eyes, Lip augmentation, Liposuction, Chin refinement, fotofacial, Laser Hair Removal, Collagen, LASIK eye surgery,
Body: Breast augmentation, Liposuction of inner thighs, Tummy tuck 

Beth - Face: Endoscopic brow lift, Nose job, Lip enhancement, Chin liposuction, LASIK
Body: Breast augmentation, Tummy tuck, Liposuction in the calves and ankles
Dental: Teeth whitening, Veneers, Gum surgery, Lower orthodontics, Deep Periodontal cleaning

Merline - Face: Brow lift, Upper lip lift, Lower eyelid fat removal, Chin liposuction, Fat transfer to cheeks, Lasik eye surgery
Body: Breast augmentation, Tummy tuck
Dental: Zoom bleaching, Veneers, Gum Surgery, Root canals, Decay removal, Deep cleaning

Rachel - face: Nose job, Lip enhancement, Chin implantation, Endobrow lift, Liposuction chin and cheeks, Blue light treatment, Microdermabrasion
Body: Breast lift, Liposuction of the stomach, flanks, inner thighs, outer thighs and back
Dental: Zoom bleaching, Full DaVinci veneers, Deep cleaning

Cristina - Face: Brow lift, Eye lift, Nose job, Liposuction chin and cheeks, Dermatological visits, Collagen, Lasik 
Body: Tummy tuck, Breast augmentation, Liposuction of her thighs 
Dental: Zoom bleaching, Full DaVinci veneers, Gum tissue recontouring, Deep cleaning

Sarina - Face: Brow lift, Mid-face lift, Lip augmentation using fat injections, Upper eyelid fat removal, Mole removal, Fotofacials, Lasik
Body: Liposuction of the flanks, knees, thighs, calves, ankles and abdomen
Dental: Zoom bleaching, Gum tissue recontouring, Deep cleaning, orthodontics for lower teeth straightening


----------

